# نبذة عن اللحام



## مفتاح احمد الدلالى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

نبدة عن اللحامتعتبر عمليات اللحام من العمليات القديمة جدا المستخدمة في وصل المعادن والتى تعود لآلاف السنين، و تعود أقدم الأثار على عمليات اللحام إلى العصر البرونزي و العصر الحديدي في الشرق الأوسط و أوروبا. وقد استخدم اللحام في بناء العمود الحديدي في مجمع قطب منار في مدينة دلهي الهندية والمشيد في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى و يبلغ وزنه 5.4 طن وارتفاعه 7 متر تقريبا. و لقد استخدم الإنسان المعدن للمرة الأولى قبل حوالي6000 سنة قبل الميلاد في العصر البرنزي الذي امتد حتى 3000 سنة ويرجع سبب استمرار العصر البرنزي كل هذا الزمن هو سبب تقنى لان التقنيات المتوفرة في ذلك الزمن لم تعرف صهر الحديد, حيث إن النحاس ينصهر عند 1083°C بينما الحديد لاينصهر إلا عند1539°C بالإضافة سحب الهواء اللازم لذلك بأفران عالية لا توجد فى ذلك الزمن , فكانو يطرقون المعدن المحمى إلى درجة الاحمرار ولا يصلون إلى درجة الصهر . وقد تكون مصادفة الحديد بالإنسان في بادىء الأمر هبة من الله سبحانة عند رجم الشياطين بالرجم الملتهبة الهابطة من السماء , قد تكون هي التي جاءت بهذا المعدن قبل 3000 عام ق م. وقد علمنا الله سبحانه وتعالى فى الآية24   من سورة الحديد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس وفي سورة الكهف الآية95   ,بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( ءاتونى زبر الحديد ، حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله ناراً قال ءاتونى أفرغ عليه قطراً فما أسطاعوا ان يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا) صدق الله العظيم. وتعتبر عمليات اللحام من العمليات القديمة جدا المستخدمة في وصل المعادن والتى تعود لآلاف السنين، وان أقدم الأثار لعمليات اللحام تعود إلى العصر البرونزي و العصر الحديدي في الشرق الأوسط و أوروبا. وقد استخدم اللحام في بناء العمود الحديدي في مجمع قطب منار في مدينة دلهي الهندية والمشيد في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى و يبلغ وزنه 5.4 طن وارتفاعه 7 متر تقريبا.وشهدت العصور الوسطى تقدما في اللحام بأسلوب الطرق و هو عبارة عن تسخين المعدنين ثم طرقهما معا حتى يتم الحصول على لحام متين. فكانت كل عمليات اللحام هذه بدائية ثم تمكن الحدادون من تلين الحديد بالطرق وصنع المسامير الحديدية (والبرشام ) استخدمه الإغريق والرومان لغايات حربية فى صنع السيوف والدروع وعجلات العربات الحربية وقد باستخدام المنفاخ لزيادة كمية الأكسجين. ومن تم صنع الآلات الزراعية والادوات المنزلية واستمر التطوير, وان اول قطعة لحمت بطريقة الحدادة كانت فى 1500 قبل الميلاد . ولم يتم تصنيع الحديد بكميات كبيرة إلا بعد الاكتشافات التي تتوالت في عصر النهضة وكان أبرزها اكتشاف الكربون , والأفران العالية , المغنطيس والكهرباء الميكانيكا والديناميكا الاستاتيكا والذرة والكترونات على يد عدد كبير من العلماء . أقدم هذا المنهج الذي وضعت فيه خبرة اكتر من ثلاثون عاما في مجال اللحام وتركيب المجمعات الصناعية النفطية البتروكميائية وخطوط الأنابيب, ومحطات إنتاج الطاقة وقد استعنت ببعض المراجع العلمية والمواصات القياسية العالمية المتخصصة فى مجال التركيبات و تقنية اللحام وحاولت أن أقدم هذا العمل بشكل مختصر وشكل من لناحية الفزيائية والديناميكية , وتشترك فى تقنية عدة علوم وهى الكهرباء, علوم المواد, والفيزياء,الميكانيكا والديناميكا الحرارية واللحام هو الرابط بين المعادن المتكونة من ذرات وبلورات لها نسق منظم تقاوم ألشد والضغط والحرارة وتمنع التسريب وتعمل فى ظروف مناخية مختلفة, من حيث الضغط وألحرارة العالية وألمنخفضة. ووصل المعادن لة عدة طرق, يوجد منها حاليا أكثر من أربعين طريقة لوصل ولحام المعادن واللحام عملية فنية تتطلب مهارة ودقة فى التنفيد, وذلك بالتسخين الموضعي للحافات والأطراف المطلوب لحامها. ويمتازاللحام عند تنفيذه بشكل جيد بالمتانة والقوة , والتوفير فى استهلاك الوقت والجهد والمال عند إنشاءالمشروعات, وفى أعمال التركيات الميكانيكية الكبيرة والمصانع ومحطات انتاج الطاقة . وقد لعبت طرق اللحام اليدوى واللحام الالى والنصف آلي دورا كبيرا وهاما فى الصناعة لما قدمته هذه التقنية من تطورسريع فى صناعة الالات والمعدات والاجهزة اللازمة لتقنية اللحام فى القرن العشرون., وقد ساهمت هذه التقنية فى تقدم الدول وجعلت منها قوة صناعية واقتصادية, وعسكرية مرهوبة الجانب وقد حضى اللحام بالقوس الكهربائى بأوسع انتشار نتيجة للجدوى الاقتصادية والمرونة فى لحام الأجزاء مهما كان شكلها ووضعها مع بساطة المعدات والادوات , ويعتمد اللحام على حرارة القوس الكهربائى الذي اكتشفه العالم الروسي ( Btrof) سنة 1802)ثم توالت الاكتشافات من طرق الحدادة القديمة الى اكتشاف اللحام بالليزر سنة 1965 Laser beam) welding ) ومند ذلك الوقت واللحام فى تطور مستمر وقد أصبح له معاهدا وجامعات يتخرج منها مهندسون ودكاترة فى اللحام علم المواد.


----------

